# Happy 4th of july....everyone!



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

*Just wanted to take a moment to wish everyone here at HF a safe and happy 4th of July! *


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, happy July 4th!

Thanks for our independence and to all who have served this great country and to those who gave the ultimate sacrifice.

I met a WWII veteran this week and shook his hand thanking him for his service. Not many of them left. No technology back then...it must have been awful to have nothing backing you up. God bless our fallen.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy 4th of July. My family is several generations of armed services of several branches. I miss the ones who have gone before and pray that my brother stationed in Japan returns safely.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Happy 4th of July everyone


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Fourth of July everyone!

I'd also like to take a moment to advise everyone who has a relative/ friend who has seen service in a combat environment to be very careful with the fireworks. I'm not speaking for all Combat Veterans, but I hate the sound of those things, and have been triggered by them. Please be safe, everyone!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy $th to all of you. I wish each and everyone a safe journey today. Please keep in mind our friends in NY, NJ, California, Colorado and other states that have lost their constitutional freedom that was fought for on this day.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy July 4th everyone! Thank you to those men and women who serve our country and make us strong and keep us safe, past and present.
And remember, no fireworks in mailboxes...that is just plain mean.:devil: Enjoy the day, or for the lucky ones, the long weekend!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy birthday America!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Happy Fourth of July everyone!
> 
> I'd also like to take a moment to advise everyone who has a relative/ friend who has seen service in a combat environment to be very careful with the fireworks. I'm not speaking for all Combat Veterans, but I hate the sound of those things, and have been triggered by them. Please be safe, everyone!


Sorry to hear that Bio. Thank you for serving.
My grandfather suffered as well during thunder and lightning.
He was serving at Pearl Harbor when it was bombed.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I am so thankful for all who serve and enable us to have a 4th of July to celebrate! Go USA!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hauntiholic, that ^ is a wonderful picture!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Back at y'all. I hope people take at least a moment to reflect on the true meaning of the holiday. 

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy 4th of July. A big thank you to the men and women of this great country who serve and have sacrificed for our freedom.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------

